# No Adaptec SCSI I2O Support in 2.6??

## Lasitus

I am trying to get a server up and running here at work.  At home the 2.6 kernel was remarkably stable, so I thought I would have a go with it in the server environment.  I tried installing Gentoo on a the server with the Adaptec 3210S RAID controller.  No dice, it wont detect the RAID array.  I now have it booting in the 2.4 kernel using the Adaptec I2O driver...  Did they take said driver out of 2.6?

ASUS PCDL

2x 3.06 Ghz Xeon w/HT

Adaptec 3210S SCSI RAID

2.6.0-test11 kernel

----------

## ppbenoit

Apparently i2o module is broken in kernel 2.6 .

I have found these two patches in lkml.org:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/12/29/259

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/1/20/44

Hope it can help you.

I have myself also to setup a server with adaptec SCSI RAID card using i2o drivers.[/url]

----------

## buzzin

Anyone got any feedback about this fix? Is it stable under load?

----------

## Crimson Rider

As far as I can tell, the latest release of the 2.6 kernel has the Adaptec I2O driver back in.

----------

## buzzin

linux-2.6.4-rc1 which comes with current sys-kernel/development-sources is still missing the option.  :Sad: 

----------

## Crimson Rider

gentoo-dev-source-r2 has them for as far as I can tell.

----------

## buzzin

I can find the generic I2O driver. If you use the generic driver, then on bootup the driver detects the Adaptec card, but says 'skipping in favour of native drivers'. Its this native driver which seems to be missing.

In 2.4.x this card has its own driver under the scsi section.

Crimson Rider: Are you using sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.4_rc1 with this card?

----------

## Lasitus

I saw the driver momentarily in 2.6.3-r1, but it is once again missing in 2.6.4.  (gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## Grunt

It's broken in 2.6.6,too. I had to unmask the "use only those that compile cleanly" in general options.  Then I got the Adaptec RAID choice in SCSI low level devices.  However, when it compiles I get.  Hmm, 2.6.x is ready for production??

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:32:2: #error Please convert me to Documentation/DMA-mapping.txt

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c: In function `adpt_queue':

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:434: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c: In function `adpt_install_hba':

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:977: warning: passing arg 2 of `request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c: In function `adpt_scsi_to_i2o':

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:2118: error: structure has no member named `address'

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c: In function `adpt_scsi_register':

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:2161: warning: use of cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c: At top level:

drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c:165: warning: `dptids' defined but not used

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

----------

## 0n0w1c

I read about this in the Fedora Core 2 release notes which references this link.

I too have servers awaiting a 2.6 kernel but I am waiting until this driver stablizes a bit more. Check out the change log...

----------

## Grunt

It's a shame.  Supposedly 2.6.x is released for general use but from what I see it's not there yet.   I'll just wait until 2.6 is really ready for real world.  For now I'll stay on 2.4.x.

----------

